# Emergency light permits



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

As a reply to previous threads about how to obtain a legal permit for colored lights/strobes lfrom amber to blue, here is the following contact info. that some of you were asking about.

RMV, Red/Blue Light Permits Section
P.O. Box 199100
Boston, MA 02119-9100
xxxxxxxxxxx

*Good point, Removed by RPD931.*


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

You should not post that phone number on a public board. It is a law enforcement eyes only telephone number.


----------

